
Twitter Bias: When Men Talk Tech and Women Talk Diversity - zorpner
http://recode.net/2015/09/08/twitter-bias-we-listen-when-men-talk-tech-and-women-talk-diversity/
======
eep_opp
Isn't this really about branding yourself on twitter? If you talk more about
diversity and gain a following based on that wouldn't your followers pay more
attention that? Also we have no idea of how much overlap there is between
those who are mostly interested in Technology and those that seek out Tweets
about Social Justice and in/equality.

Are these two groups the same people? If not, what do her followers gain from
her technical expertise?

They may have the same number followers but I doubt they have the same
followers. I think the mistake here is the idea that Twitter is a single
minded person and not a large collection of different people with various
backgrounds and classes.

To recap:

Men tweet more often and more often about Tech. Men seem to have their tweets
on tech re-tweeted more often than their tweets on diversity.

Women Tweet less often and more often about Social/Diversity issues. Women are
engaged more about Social/Diversity topics.

How much do followers/re-tweeters of these two groups overlap?

\--------

I wonder if what this really says is that people prefer to talk about subjects
they are comfortable with and enjoy sharing their thoughts with people who
share a predominant interest in those subjects.

(If there is very little or no overlap) I wonder if the majority of tech
followers feel they have little to say or add to the talk of diversity and
maybe even feel as though it isn't their place to be involved. I wonder if the
Diversity followers have very little interest or knowledge about technology to
engage with the author (and others) on tech topics.

Also I’m not sure this says much about the industry. How sure are we that the
random people chosen by the author are representative of the industry? How
would this be measured? I’m not sure this tells me anything.

